# Looking at a John Deere 316



## Aufdy (Mar 24, 2015)

I found a John Deere 316 for sale. The owner says it has a kohler engine, but idk since they were produced with Onan engines. He also says the exhaust valve needs replaced. It also hasn't been run for a year. I was wondering what a fair price would be for this machine.


----------



## Aufdy (Mar 24, 2015)

Never mind on the 316. The owner sold it. But I found a 314 in good condition. The owner told me to make an offer but I don't know a fair price


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It depends on the condition,what attachments it has,etc.
For just the tractor,and deck, if it runs good,around $500-$700.


----------

